# switched from: Science Diet to Royal Canin



## Adele (Sep 25, 2012)

Went to our local Petvalu, and spent about 2 hours
looking at dog food, my reason for switching was that
the Vet told me to switch to large breed food, plus her
stool has been barely hard on SD, She's 3 months old
plus RC has less grain & more meat. I really hope this
premium food will build her well. I was going to go with
Taste Of The Wild, but the reviews didn't impress me
although I like their idea. My wife convinced me to
pay more and get quality rather than spend $1000's to save
your dog's life from cheap food.

*What are your experiences with Royal Canin?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you're going to switch, why not switch to something better quality than Royal Canin?

What didn't you like about Taste of the Wild? It's a lot better than either of those IMO...


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Royal Canin is not bad; but for about the same (maybe a tad bit more) you can get even better food. I feed Rocco Wellness Large Breed Puppy. It's really good and it costs about the same as RC.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Royal Canin is not much better than Science Diet, imo. Compare ingredients... they are almost identical.


----------



## MarkJoel60 (Aug 29, 2012)

You should really check out this site:

Dog Food Advisor

It's like consumer reports for dog food. The guy doesn't accept any money from the dog food companies. It is a passion of his after he lost a dog to bad nutrition.

I have to say that we are spending more on our current pup's food than we ever have in our lives... but his coat just shines! He looks like a racehorse after it has been brushed all of the time... So, I guess its all worth it.

(BTW, we ended up getting him one of the few five star puppy foods: Blue Wilderness from Blue Buffalo)


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Hmm I had 0 idea ... None at all I thought I was feeding my dog one of the better dry foods with Royal Canin maxi puppy... (mainly because my breeder used it)

Now it looks like I should be using something more like Orijen Large Breed puppy ... its a 5 out of 5, and Canadian as well!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

TrentL said:


> Hmm I had 0 idea ... None at all I thought I was feeding my dog one of the better dry foods with Royal Canin maxi puppy... (mainly because my breeder used it)
> 
> Now it looks like I should be using something more like Orijen Large Breed puppy ... its a 5 out of 5, and Canadian as well!


Champion, does put out great food in comparison. Champion Petfoods | Home Acana is at the top and Orijen at the bottom of this page. Click on both to read about them.
Just note that the Orijen gives some dogs loose stool. If this happens change to their sister food Acana. Change foods SLOWLY (take about two weeks) and maybe add a little canned, plain, pumpkin to firm up the dogs stool while in transition.
The Honest Kitchen is also a fantastic food! All Natural Dog Food | Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Like Homemade Pet Food
Don't forget that rotating foods is good for an animal, if his system can handle it!
Good Luck!


----------



## Adele (Sep 25, 2012)

I was going to switch to Wellness, but than I found this!...


----------

